# The new rat's litter is here



## Muttlycrew

I think she's finally done... Right now the count is 13 babies! 

Here are a couple pics: 









Cute little guy:










Hopefully the pic codes work... If not I'll have to attach different links


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Omg too cute! Congrats


----------



## Sarina1285

Congratulations  adorable babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

Wonderful!


----------



## Smilebud

Yay! Babies! So cute, keep us updated~


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thanks guys! I personally can't wait until they are fuzzier <3 I want to see the markings and colors!! Since the dad is completely unknown I have no clue what to expect!!! It could be anything really... The dad could have been:

(These are all the males I've seen at the store)
Hooded Siamese (SO CUTE! I almost brought him home.... Haha. I have too many though)
Siamese 
All black
Of course hooded black
Agouti
Hooded agouti
REW(I'm from the bunny world, not the rat world[Ive had rats all my life, but bred rabbits and so I know rabbit color terms but not all the rat color terms] so I mean red eyed white) 
Beige
Hooded beige
Champagne
Hooded champagne
Blues 
Hooded blues 
Kind of gray ones that aren't quite black but aren't really blue and are a dark gray (idk what that term would be) 
Nearly every color you could think of, really... So who knows what these babies will be.. 
I'm excited, though!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

REW = PEW = Albino (For those who do not understand). REW doesn't really "exist" in the rat world. it would be Ruby Eyed white, which is like BEW (Black eyed white) and is just a ruby eyed rat bred to have no color. I've only seen 1 REW on a breeder's website, but he was an Odd eyed so that's why he had a ruby eye. I don't think any breeders actually work with it since they have the deafness issue that BEWs do.

Dark grey = Russian Blue.

Wow, Um, that's a lot of, Options. 

Most likely, your going to have Agouti, Black, Fawn, and Beige with the chance of Albino + Anything else. Personally I hope you have at least one Albino, but I like Albinos, they are often the hardest ones to get adopted out though, which I think is sad.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Alright, so just albino. I said albino before (not on this forum, just to a personal rat owning friend) and got "educated" that albino wasn't the correct term, which I thought was incorrect... I was fairly certain that they were just called albino.... lol! 
I'm quite sure there will be some with Agouti and some with Black. I'm hoping for some beige ones, I love the lighter colors. I, too, love albinos as well. They're cute to me. A lot of people seem to not be very fond of the red eyes though. I don't know why!
As for now they have nice full bellies and momma is spending all of her time with them. I don't think she has left them once. I've heard that some moms just leave the babies and only go around them to feed them. She is cuddled up with or beside them all the time, though.






It is very cold in my house right now (we had a chimney fire the other day) because we had to sweep out the chimney today (so we couldn't make a fire), so I put a heating pad under their cage. It isn't too hot by any means, but is keeping them warm. I'm just paranoid about them getting cold or something happening to them!! 
The momma bit me (which I was expecting-I've only had her for 2 days and she's just given birth) I'm hoping she'll calm down and become comfortable with me around the babies, though. 
I was only messing with them to make sure they were all alive and that nothing had happened during birth, and they're all perfectly pink and healthy!


----------



## haunt

All the pink wigglies ahhh :'d


----------



## LightningWolf

Some people like to use "PEW" for some reason, which is "correct" but I prefer Albino as it's the name of the gene that causes it (you wouldn't call an Albino Human a Red Eyed White human would you?). Also there is a thing called PEW which is like BEW where a pink eyed rat (like a Champaign or Amber) is bred to have no color, which I don't think many do since it's much easier to use Albinos to get the same effect (and often their color is much cleaner).

Don't worry, I'm still getting used to the fact that Albino rabbit correct term is REW. (And this is why in the future I'll probably only have meat mutts, or at least no over complicated colors) and other rabbit terms.

I don't think the heated pad is really needed, if your worried about them being cold, give her more paper to shred up (plus she'll have fun doing it). the heating pad is ok if you want to use it.


----------



## Korra

Since the mom is black hooded, I am going to predict a mixture of PEW( I already see some pink eyed babies in the picture), black hooded, and black berk(or self). Sorry to predict so boring XD but that is what I am gonna but my money on.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha, yeah. As much as I'm hoping for some really cool colors, I know just how boring this litter may be...... Lol! 
Either way, they'll be adorable<3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

All 13 today  one has me a little worried because the milk band wasn't huge but I'm assuming that's because momma had 12 boobs and 13 babies.. Hopefully that one eats up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Actually since Mom is a Hooded Selfs can not happen, it's genetically impossible.

Still you never know, you could wind up with a Siamese hooded, or Blue berkshire. Maybe even a Himi. Of coarse I 'm going with Albino, and Mix of Agouti and Black (With Fawn and Beige)

Don't worry, he might just end up being the runt. if your really worried about him you can try to give him a bit of goat milk or baby soy formula.


----------



## Rat-1-

There is something that I love about miniature hairless rats that I love, just can't put my finger on it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

BWAH! So cute!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Babies 3 days old: 



























Hopefully the first two aren't the same pic, it gave me the same image code for each one... 
Anyway, there are the babies on day 3. They second pic is such an adventurous little baby. I don't have them out long because the momma gets stressed, I just wanted to make sure everyone was eating and sure enough each one has a big full milk band.
I tried sexing but didn't have a long time to do it so it was just a quick glance, but in the quick glance it looked like maybe 4 girls 9 boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Man, it did do the same pic. Here is the other one 











Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

they are so cute XD with their little tails! haha I love the pictures, thanks for sharing! I'll return the favor if my ladies have babies [I hope they don't though]


----------



## Ivora

I adore looking at your pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flora

LOVE BABIES!!!! They are so cute!! I want to squeeze them all! 
The pet store had that variety of colors?? I am surprised.... nice selection.


----------



## Korra

I already see some hoodies over on the left!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, I don't mess with the babies much but when I took them out for the daily look over I noticed a few hoods developing!

Yes, I'm actually very comfortable buying from our little bobby and sue backwoods type pet store (meaning not a big name brand company like petco or petsmart or something). They make it a point to hold their rats every day and always have a variety of rats and I've never seen an unhealthy rat there. (None with tumors or dirty fur or anything) always very healthy, happy, clean cut rats. 
Except this one girl that just keeps pulling on my heart strings...

I saw her there several weeks ago. She's a hooded Siamese. She was so scared and reserved and something about her face just hit home... I don't know what it was,.. I haven't been able to stop thinking about her for weeks, though!!! She was dumped there by someone though, not bred from the store. Normally they don't take rats from people (because of any health risks that might bring in) but they took her. 
They also said if I needed them to that they'd take some of my babies since the mom and dad were both from the store. 
The babies are starting to find their voices... Lol!!! A lot of squeaking. My other rats are dying to meet the babies. They're so curious!! 
I can't wait until they're old enough to meet :3 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Day 4 of having the babies:




























Markings are starting to show up on the little guys. Next step is fur!! I'm excited!  



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I know I already posted pics for today but their spots got really dark through the day!! Here is another pic  




















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

They are simply ADORABLE! Crazy how fast they grow & change. Idk if you mentioned this already earlier in the thread, but what are you planning to do with all these cuties? Are you keeping some?Can't wait to see more pics as they grow! I'm guessing there all going to be black & white? So cute


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm unsure... Some seem a lot lighter than the others, some agoutis maybe? 
It is funny how quickly they change! 
I used to breed rabbits and I remember I could go out in the morning to a hardly furred little pink baby and go out at night to a kit with a full coat, lol! 

As for the babies.. 
I'll probably end up keeping a couple (I won't be able I resist, lol!) and trying to rehome the rest. The pet store also said they'd help me out since she came from there pregnant. I'm gonna try my best to find them homes on my own, but I'm very stubborn with where they'll be going, so I may end up having some of them for a loooong time.,. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Aww yeh I would be the same!


----------



## Muttlycrew

5 days old (wow.. Already??) 










Some are very obviously lighter than others. The one all the way to the left has extremely light markings. They're darkened by the flash, but it is very light. There is another that seems to have only slight markings on the face with those being very light, too.









The one with its head resting on the edge of the bed is the hardly marked one




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

The third one in from the left (black hooded, with the big circular spot on the back) has been named Pudding by one of my friends. That friend will be taking Pudding. She has males and females so whatever gender Pudding is (looks male) s/he'll have friends  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

The 4th from the left is so tiny!!!


----------



## Korra

i think black and agouti are the colors(although like you said the camera can darken it)


----------



## Eden10

I see what you mean about the different shades...now you can really tell which ones are going to be black! I can't get over how cute they are! Especially the teeny one...I would totally keep that one


----------



## LightningWolf

Wow. Not sure if the ligther ones are Agouti (I doubt they are fawn or beige) but could be blue? or Russian blue. I'm not 100% sure on telling colors at this age. guess we'll see in a few day.


----------



## Muttlycrew

That one is the one that didn't have the full milk band at first,. It's always been very teeny, haha. I think it'll stay pretty small. Not unhealthy at all, though. It has a great appetite and is very active.
I doubt any are fawn or beige, too. Looks like blue and black. The light ones could be agouti, too, but their skin is a light blue color. We'll see! Lol! 
I can't wait until they get fur. 
They are already getting their personalities and everything. Little Pudding is a little stubborn arse-LOL!! 

The momma has settled way down, though. She's totally comfortable with me holding the babies now. I still don't keep them out long since I don't want them to get cold, but everyone is doing great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Day 6:











Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka

Oh gosh, are they ever growing!!!

I can't wait to see their furry little bodies once they get a little bigger!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

The one on the far right looks like a little fatty! Haha. I LOVE IT! They are so cute and will only get cuter!


----------



## Smilebud

Ah! So cute! They sure are growing fast. I can't wait to see more.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Daily update:
They're a week old tomorrow.. Babies are now covered in thin, short fuzz. 
They are officially too big to be lined up in the basket together, so I'll have to find a slightly bigger basket to take their pictures in now! 
I think I'm keeping the one with the blaze.. It's just so cute. 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

I have no idea where that blaze came from! Everyone else is berk or hoodie and he has this little random blaze! It's so adorable!


----------



## Muttlycrew

1 week old today! 
Here's your daily pic.

But first, a pic of Rumor because she's adorable and wants to steal the spotlight. 









Ok now for the babies:










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Just can't get enough of their cuteness! Wish you were local (highly doubt you are!) I would love one of the black berks! Mama is very pretty too


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm in Oregon. I have no rat buddies here xD I wish there were rat people here that my babies could go to  
Rumor isn't actually momma, she was just checking out what the squirming things were, haha. She wants so badly to see them, but I'm not gonna let them yet.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Time to start posting ads then. my friend had success posting on rat face book groups, and even putting articles in the newspaper.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh I've already posted several, haha. 
I posted a few ads before the babies were even here. Don't wanna be stuck with a bunch of rats xD I envisioned myself having two. But then Jabba had to be rescued which means he had to have a friend so that's two boys and I had the girl and then the other girl was given to me and so that was 4 and then I got given the momma and then Jabba died and so now Ian needs a friend, however I don't know if he can hold out until the babies are 5 weeks but then I want to keep the blazed baby but I also wanna keep a Siamese from the pet store so UGH! Lol! 
I can't be stuck with them. I've had a bunch of people spark interest but no solid "yes"'s yet. I also really want a hairless...
Oh the dilemmas of loving rats.
Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

lol so cute! They develop so quickly! I'm not too far from you I'm in Western Washington...but I'm good with the four I have lol [okay I'm not I want more but I know I can't love more so I'm good...for now] love the updates!


----------



## Muttlycrew

8 days old:










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BasmatiRice

Are they all black or is there some gray one in the middle?

They are growing so fast!! You can see the difference in every pic


----------



## Muttlycrew

A couple look like Russian blues or something.. It's hard to tell.. Earlier on there were about 4 or 5 that were much lighter than the obvious black ones but now they're are starting to look pretty dark :-( except my baby boy, he's the one with the blaze (he's hardly visible in the pic) he looks pretty light.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

Yeah, it kinda looks like all dark black and light black


----------



## BasmatiRice

Gosh I wish I could take a girl! There have been no litters for pet rats lately in Portugal, I can only find feeders... I'm starting to think about adopting a feeder one, but I'm not really confortable with the idea yet... It seems to me it will give me lots of problems and heartache...

Keep posting the pics, it's really fun seeing them grow


----------



## HelloClarice

as soon as I can I get on the computer to see if you have put new pictures up lol they are adorable!


----------



## Muttlycrew

I post at least one pic every day :3 so if you didn't see yesterday's then there is a new one!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

I know They are so adorable ^-^ and I love seeing the changes and in about 24hrs too it's amazing!


----------



## Muttlycrew

9 days old: 









My little boy<3


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

11 days old:
I was bad and missed yesterday. I had too much going on so when I finally got home I was OUT haha.
So, to make up, I have a bunch of pics today as well as a couple of personal pics.

















Cute little belly patch<3333 








Cute little head polka dot:








Not quite black?








Belly patch! 








My baby! 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

Their so furry now!! ^-^


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah they are 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw.

Those two not quite black ones could be chocolates, which would actually be pretty weird since the chocolate gene is actually rare.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Sadly enough, I'm out of town for the weekend, so no pictures until Sunday night! 
I will try to post a single pic of each one on Sunday though :3 who knows, by then their eyes could be starting to open!


----------



## Muttlycrew

I agree, LW... they do have somewhat of a chocolate tint.. huh..


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ummm!?!?!? I think the rat momma is trying to wean her babies at 2 weeks old????? I noticed their bellies were empty so I sat on my bed and watched for awhile and notices she isn't feeding them. Normally I can tell when she is feeding because they all start squeaking but they are just laying there. All of the stores are closed so I can't go buy formula.. What is she doing?!?! Nothing in her environment has changed, her cage is in the same place it has been since she gave birth, the room is the exact same temp, she has food, she has water, she isn't sick at all.... What the heck????? I'm afraid that if she doesn't feed them they'll be dead in the morning! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BasmatiRice

I have no idea what you should do but in that situation I would probably mix lab blocks with water and see if they get interested in it... I don't know if it will help or worsen it but knowing the alternative I would probably give it a try... 

Is there any 24h vet you could call for advice?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Basamati-I contacted my vet, he said that not only does he not normally do rats, but that in a case with a mom refusing to feed, there is nothing he can do. 

Unfortunately, every single one of the babies passed away this morning. I'm heartbroken. I was keeping three and a few others had homes lined up already. I don't know what to do with Sally(the momma) now. She is insane. She had always been a little nippy(which I found normal since she had babies) but yeah.. Yesterday refusing to feed and now she maliciously attacks anybody that goes anywhere near her. If I try to pick up her cage she will maul me, if I go to put food in her cage she will maul me, anything... 

I know(proven fact) that some animals literally just go crazy and "lose their brain" after having babies. Does anyone know more about this?? Would she have waited two weeks before it happening?? I don't know what to do!!! 
This is all becoming a train wreck! All I wanted to do was help a friend in need D: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Oh my gosh, what a tragedy. I am SO sorry to hear this, those babies were just darling. As for mama...I am not sure what to suggest, I hope someone with more experience in the matter will chime in.Again, so sorry this happened...I'm as shocked as you are


----------



## Rumy91989

Oh no, I'm so sorry! That is terribly heartbreaking... I am so, so sorry for your loss. 

You said you were out of town this weekend--do you know if anything might have changed in the brief period where you were gone? I know it's a long shot, but sometimes understanding why things happened helps to cope with the loss. 

It sounds like Sally is feeling a little traumatized... is there any chance she might be sick? It's possible she wasn't feeling well which is why she wasn't feeding and now she's traumatized by the loss of her babies. I don't know though--I'm not really an expert in these things. I hope she calms down, though, because it's really hard to work with/care for an aggressive biter. You haven't tried to put her back with the other girls yet, have you?


----------



## Eden10

I was actually going to add the same thing as mentioned above, if anything happened while you were gone? I hope you get some answers *hugs*


----------



## Korra

Oh I am so sorry that is terrible...I know you were so in love with your little blaze boy.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Absolutely nothing changed.... I asked the same thing. I didn't bother her too much while the babies were alive because I knew it stressed her out to have us handling them, so I would always just take them out once daily for a picture and to make sure they were all progressing. 
She never got to be housed with my other females. Even before she popped she was severely rat aggressive, but now it's people, too.
I can't even hold her and have her calm down because its impossible to pick her up. I've got a couple of split open fingers right now from trying to move her so I could remove the babies.

As for diet, exactly the same, her water is always filled and refilled daily, her bedding was the same, the kids say they didn't try to hold her at all, and I always call 4 times a day if I leave any animals behind just to check in constantly. They said she was just as active as she always is and wasn't looking any different. Her eyes are shiny, her coat is glossy, I don't know what to make of this whole situation... As for my brother he is heart broken because just last night my parents both agreed that he could keep the baby that he was just in love with (Polka Face[temporary name that was a play on the song by Lady GaGa, this baby had a teeny polka dot on its face]) and now it's gone  and then my little boy and little girl... Ugh. 

Thanks everyone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

I'm so sorry 

Anything is up for grabs at this moment for what happened to her. It's unusual for a mother to abandon her litter at this age (normally it's earlier on) And get more aggressive. 

I would try to see if she calms down a bit in the next couple of days, if not, well, that's when your own morals come into hand on what to do with her, Since this sounds like something mental, or even a medical issue, then just being a mean rat if she stays this aggressive.


----------



## Muttlycrew

That's exactly what I was thinking LW... That for her to do it at 2 weeks is a bit weird. 

I chose to accept her into my family so no matter what happens I'm not going to get rid of her (plus, nobody would take her except as a feeder). It'll be really difficult but I'll just have to keep her in her own cage and never touch her... I hate to do it, but I'm not going to promise her a life of protection by bringing her in and then toss her out. 
I'm just confused as to what's going on in that little head..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

If you want to try to handle or, or when you need to (for cleaning, etc) you can always wear some heavy duty gloves--my good friend has a rat that was never tamed, though she tried very patiently and faithfully for a long time, but he seemed a bit crazy and never stopped trying to take her fingers off. She developed a relationship with him, though, and handles him daily with her heavy duty hardware gloves and he seems to be very happy (though will still try to bite, and hard, if anyone ever tries to touch him). I know it's not ideal, but it is an option. I'm sorry again. This whole situation has to be very hard on you. You seem like an exceptional rat parent.


----------



## LightningWolf

As I said, it depends on your own morals (Personally, if she stays this aggressive for longer then a week, I would have her put down, but that's just my morals)


----------



## Muttlycrew

I just feel bad doing that is all... I was the one that told my friend that I would take her, so I feel like I'm letting them both down by putting her down... She kind of crossed a line just now, though.... Owen (3 years old) was walking down the hallway to come sit on my bed and she reached trough the bars and bit the crud out of his shoulder just when he was walking by... 
I've never put an animal down for behavior before.... But biting the small fry just doesn't work with me..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka

I am so sorry... Wow.. That's so tragic..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Once again, it's your own morals. To me an aggressive animal, especially one you can not touch due to aggression and will attack without warning, is an animal I would put down. plus to me, living in a cage all their life and being highly aggressive (probably a sign of a mental issue) is not a life at all. 

Now if she was just timid, that's a whole other issue, but this sounds more like aggression obviously.

I'm not trying to sway you. I don't want you to make a decision you don't want to make. Do you have any pictures of the bites/wounds?

if you do decide to put her down (as I've said, give her a few days to see what happens) I would try to do a necropsy so see if maybe she developed a PT or other medical issue that would explain all of this.


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'll see if I can get pictures of them. I have a couple from her that are just starting to heal, too. 

If I do get her pts then I will get a necropsy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Is she better today?


----------



## Possum Rat

WoW -- I am so sorry to read this...perhaps she has some sort of hormonal inbalance (?) Just a thought. It can make women lose their minds. I am sure it is hard on her too cuz it's not a normal state of mind.

Wishing you the best in whatever your decision is, I support it !
Please do let us know the latest when you can.


----------



## Smilebud

I am so sorry. I really wish I had been checking out this post when it happened, I know a homemade formula recipe that works great. I wish I could have told you in time. Good luck with the mama.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Any updates?


----------



## Ruka

Yes, what happened with mamas aggression...?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Any updates? How is mama rat doing with the aggression? 

This is so tragic.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Hey guys.. I haven't been too active on here since my babies died. As far as Sally goes, I do have a bit of an update. 
One of my friends was over the other day and he didn't know that she was nuts and he reached in to pet her when I was in the other room (he loves my rats and always takes them out to play, so he figured she was fine) well she put a BIG cut in his hand, he had to get a couple stitches because it was really deep and she pulled the skin back. Well when she did that he (of course) ripped his hand backwards and away and Sally fell off of his hand and fell onto the wood floor. 
I got scared for both of them (even though Sally is evil, I was scared that she would get hurt) and then of course my friend was bleeding all over the place. I picked Sally up and stuffed her in the pocket of my sweatshirt and ran and got some gauze and medi wrap for my friend and we drove to the hospital. (Yeah.. I forgot Sally was in my pocket........) when I got there I felt her move and put her in the back seat and brought my friend in to get the stitches.

Wellll while I was waiting for my friend to be done I called the vet to have her pts. 
I just didn't want her to bite one of the human babies because if she could do that with rough adult male hands idk what she could do to a baby. 

However... Before I headed over to the vet she jumped up onto the compartment between the front seats and just looked at me. She then proceeded to climb up onto my arm and she stared right at me. It was so weird... As if she knew what I just did. 
So I cautiously reached over and picked her up and she ran up to the neck of my sweatshirt and fell asleep on my neck. 
She let me pet her and cuddle her and it was so weird..
So I cancelled the appointment and my friend got home safely and everything. Later that night I was letting her run around in my room and she jumped onto my bed where I was laying and climbed up onto my chest and curled up and went to sleep..... She hasn't nipped whatsoever... I can take her from we cage just fine and she even licked some food off my finger earlier.
I don't know if the fall knocked her brains right (very unlikely haha, but idk what it is!!!!!) or something else but she seems to have suddenly seen the light.
Here are a couple pictures of her tonight. 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat

WOW...this is the craziest thing ever !!!
So I guess you are gonna give her another chance, maybe ? 
Maybe her brain got jolted back in working order


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah... It really is something else... Idk.. She's so weird. She even gave me kisses just a minute ago. More like tickled my nose with her whiskers, but it was cute! I really have no clue.....
Lol! 
I am going to give her another chance for sure. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat

What did the ER people have to say about the rat bite? Bet they don't see too many of those!


----------



## Rumy91989

You know, it might have just been trauma from the death of the babies. Had she been out of the cage since they died? It's possible the trigger was just getting her out of there and getting her mind off of it for a bit so she could re-settle. 

I'm sorry about your friend, but I am a bit glad it happened given that it seems to have improved Sally's life quite a bit! I hope your friend's injury heals quickly!


----------



## Muttlycrew

I didn't stay in the ER while he got the stitches, but he said the doctor laughed and asked what he could possibly do to aggravate a rat so badly.

Yes, she had been out of her cage since the death of the babies. And she was a mean thing even before the death of the babies, it just got even worse afterward. I would still wrap my sleeve around my hand and open the door to her cage to let her crawl out though. And then I would put something under the door so it stayed open and she would walk around until she was done.
I dunno, she's definitely the weirdest rat I've met....
Peyton (my little adopted brother who named her and "claimed" her as his own [he doesn't live with us] he just picked the name Sally out of nowhere haha) will be happy to know she's friendly now. 
I'll still have to be careful of course but hopefully he never has to deal with a bite now  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl

I'm glad things seem to be going better for you. I was concerned when I hadn't heard from you.


----------



## LightningWolf

Glad things are better.

Curious, are you able to schedual a vet appointment to see if Maybe she somehow has a PT? Just a suggestion, it's just so weird for a rat to instantly go from super aggressive to being docile.


----------



## Poisoned

I had a female like this - she even went so far as the attack babies of hers I had touched. I just worked with her daily and made it super positive every time, and a few times I did yell when she bit me,and I pushed forward instead of pulling back and she'd back off - and she seemed to catch on. She got me so good once on my joint that the whole sink was coated in blood. She has 'relapses' where she gets freaked out and bites, but not hard, but for the most part it is okay. I just don't ever kiss on her head and stuff like I do my squishy happy rats - afraid she might tear my lips off! lol
As much of a b*tch as she is I won't put her down, she's happy, she has a good quality of life, just because I can't snuggle her like I do my others doesn't mean anything to me. 

How was your vet going to euthanize her?


----------



## Lotus

Wow, I just finished reading this whole thread, and I'm nearly in tears. This whole story felt like I was watching some tragic—turned somewhat okay, movie. I have no proper words of encouragement. But, I'm smiling!!


----------



## Lotus

PS. Muttly, I live in Portland, Oregon. Don't know which part of Oregon you live in, if you happen to want any of my babies, or just need a local rat buddy for any reason. : )


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lotus-
Yeah the whole thing was quite the roller coaster. The most upsetting part of course was losing the three babies I was going to keep. That was just really sad. And then having to let the people that had already "called" one know that they were all dead. Those were some hard messages to write!

That's neat that you're in Portland  we're fairly close then! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18

she probably just needed time to grieve and deal with the loss of her whole family.


----------



## Muttlycrew

That doesn't explain why she killed her babies though. She was nuts the whole time, not just after they died. 
I'm glad she's better now though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

